# outboard question



## SpinFisher (Oct 21, 2007)

I have a 1976 Evinrude 25hp and having a problem with it. Problem is when i accelerate hard or give it more thane 60% throttle it will slip somewhere in the gearing or prop. Its like it pops out of gear for a fraction of a second then back in. I was thinking it may be the prop slipping on its drive pin...but not sure. I tightened the prop nut by hand and put cotter pin in.....should this nut be torqed tight? any help would be appreciated.

Thanks, James



Sorry i posted this in wrong section...maybe a Mod can move it.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

if that model prop has a rubber hub, then it is slipping, only having it rehubbed will fix it..:usaflag


----------



## coueyone (Oct 3, 2007)

Place a mark on the prop hub and the face of the lower unit where the prop mates on, make a run with the boat, get it to slip, pull the boat out and see if the mark still lines up, if not the prop is slipping, if it is still lined up, it could be the lower unit.


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

it's not your prop. it is your gears in the foot. david spears did mine on an old 35hp evinrude i had. all he does is take some shims out and grinds something off. it worked great and no more problems. think he charged like 75.00


----------



## SpinFisher (Oct 21, 2007)

thanks for the suggestions, i will give the prop a slipping test as suggested, Prop dont have a rubber bushing but its possible it may be slipping on drive pin. The prop slot is a bit worn out where drive pin lays in. when it pops (slips) theres no gear grinding of any sort....feel sorta like you hit something...it will scare the heck out of you.


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

there will not be any grinding. it will be more like it is slamming in and out of gear. it will start at high rpms then it will do it at any rpm. first it will just be intermitting then it will be constant.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

If your prop dosent have a rubber hub then its gottabe the gears. I cant see it sliping off of the shear pin more than one time and continue to work after that.


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

i have told him exactly what the problem was, and who can fix it cheaply. he must be in denial.oke


----------



## allen_perkinson (Nov 17, 2007)

lol. i wanst sure if that was what you were really trying to get across whipper snapper...lol:doh


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

buddy had that happening to his 25hp.. he works on them all the time, but he did something with the foot the day before, and did'nt get the rod just right so he had to tie a string around the Forward switch and basically hold it with one hand while going down the river... He could'nt really feel his fingers after that.. lol


----------

